# ceramic bearing reference for EC 90 aero 2009



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it possible to have the bearing reference , I would like to upgrade to ceramic bearing.
there is a bearing factory near by my place, would be cheaper
Is it 2 in the rear and 2 in the front?
Sorry I have not looked at the schematic yet.

Or simply Can Easton give me a link ?

thank you.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackattack,

You should be able to find everything you need here:
http://www.eastonbike.com/TECHNICAL/technical_wheel_service.html

Replacement bearings (steel or ceramic) and the necessary tools are available from our service center at 877-835-6629


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

i called customers/tech service and the lady there did not seem to know much at all about the bearing, all she said was pretty much go to an approved dealer and buy them there.
thanks for the doc i will take a look.


----------

